# Firestone Airbags



## Troy n Deb (Aug 31, 2009)

Well, I have just taken my first voyage with my new setup. 2004 Silverdao 1500 ext cab 6 ft. bed and 21RS. I have some miles on the truck and Pa roads are horrible so I put 4 Billstein 1500 series shocks on all four wheels and installed a set of firestone airbags on the rear. I also have a blue OX hitch. Well with air bags set at 50lbs. and the hitch bars 2 notches looser than they used to be, What a difference. The tow vehicle sits the same in the front and 1.25in. lower at the rear the truck drives the same way as when the trailer isn't on the back. I would have to say that with the air bags it seems to be more like that of a suspension of a 2500. Yes the tongue weight of the 21RS isn't that much where this is actually needed but Why not?


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Troy n Deb said:


> Well, I have just taken my first voyage with my new setup. 2004 Silverdao 1500 ext cab 6 ft. bed and 21RS. I have some miles on the truck and Pa roads are horrible so I put 4 Billstein 1500 series shocks on all four wheels and installed a set of firestone airbags on the rear. I also have a blue OX hitch. Well with air bags set at 50lbs. and the hitch bars 2 notches looser than they used to be, What a difference. The tow vehicle sits the same in the front and 1.25in. lower at the rear the truck drives the same way as when the trailer isn't on the back. I would have to say that with the air bags it seems to be more like that of a suspension of a 2500. Yes the tongue weight of the 21RS isn't that much where this is actually needed but Why not?


E rated tires and airbags make a huge improvement, i put them on all of my Tow vehicles. I also put a compressor on so you can soften or stiffen the ride for varying conditions....... I am happy that you enjoy the mod and new ride!!


----------



## Troy n Deb (Aug 31, 2009)

No compressor but I hid the valve behind gas cap door. Good for keeping salt off it when going snowmobiling.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 8, 2010)

I've been trying to decide if I want to do this mod. I haven't decided yet mainly because I'm leaning more towards Supersprings as opposed to air bags. I know the majority use air bags.

Supersprings pros: Only in-use when needed, smooth ride when unloaded
air bags con: compressor needed to add air


----------



## Braggus (Aug 8, 2010)

Have the air bags just have to put them on, do they limit the "hobby horse" affect? I get ever so slight rock back and forth sometimes, does not bother me just want to eliminate it.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Braggus said:


> Have the air bags just have to put them on, do they limit the "hobby horse" affect? I get ever so slight rock back and forth sometimes, does not bother me just want to eliminate it.


They can help but to help rid the porpoising add more weight to the front of the trailer to load your weight distribution bars more. You are right at the tipping point where they loading and unloading as you go down the road. Also try changing the bars one chain link. You just need to fine tune the set up.


----------



## Braggus (Aug 8, 2010)

CamperAndy said:


> Have the air bags just have to put them on, do they limit the "hobby horse" affect? I get ever so slight rock back and forth sometimes, does not bother me just want to eliminate it.


They can help but to help rid the porpoising add more weight to the front of the trailer to load your weight distribution bars more. You are right at the tipping point where they loading and unloading as you go down the road. Also try changing the bars one chain link. You just need to fine tune the set up.
[/quote]
don't have chains


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Braggus said:


> Have the air bags just have to put them on, do they limit the "hobby horse" affect? I get ever so slight rock back and forth sometimes, does not bother me just want to eliminate it.


They can help but to help rid the porpoising add more weight to the front of the trailer to load your weight distribution bars more. You are right at the tipping point where they loading and unloading as you go down the road. Also try changing the bars one chain link. You just need to fine tune the set up.
[/quote]
don't have chains
[/quote]

Well it was just a guess since your WDH is not listed in your sig, you must have an Equal-i-zer brand and for that you just raise the "L" bracket one hole. Its the same principle but start with adding weight.


----------



## Braggus (Aug 8, 2010)

CamperAndy said:


> Have the air bags just have to put them on, do they limit the "hobby horse" affect? I get ever so slight rock back and forth sometimes, does not bother me just want to eliminate it.


They can help but to help rid the porpoising add more weight to the front of the trailer to load your weight distribution bars more. You are right at the tipping point where they loading and unloading as you go down the road. Also try changing the bars one chain link. You just need to fine tune the set up.
[/quote]
don't have chains
[/quote]

Well it was just a guess since your WDH is not listed in your sig, you must have an Equal-i-zer brand and for that you just raise the "L" bracket one hole. Its the same principle but start with adding weight.
[/quote]
LoL, it is the Equal-i-zer, and i will add it to my sig, thnx for the info.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Braggus said:


> Have the air bags just have to put them on, do they limit the "hobby horse" affect? I get ever so slight rock back and forth sometimes, does not bother me just want to eliminate it.


They can help but to help rid the porpoising add more weight to the front of the trailer to load your weight distribution bars more. You are right at the tipping point where they loading and unloading as you go down the road. Also try changing the bars one chain link. You just need to fine tune the set up.
[/quote]
don't have chains
[/quote]

Well it was just a guess since your WDH is not listed in your sig, you must have an Equal-i-zer brand and for that you just raise the "L" bracket one hole. Its the same principle but start with adding weight.
[/quote]
LoL, it is the Equal-i-zer, and i will add it to my sig, thnx for the info.
[/quote]

Instead of raising the "L" bracket, you may want to consider adding one more washer to the hitch head.


----------



## gonewild (Mar 13, 2009)

X2 on the extra washers. This will fine tune your WD hitch better than moving the L bracket. Also check the height of the ball. The tongue of the trailer should be level or slightly lower than the rear. Good Luck!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

"L" brackets take just a minute to change position and you can get an idea just how much to "fine tune" the set up with adding or removing washers.


----------

